
Codecademy and the Future of (Not) Learning to Code - princeverma
http://www.hackeducation.com/2011/10/28/codecademy-and-the-future-of-not-learning-to-code/
======
jmsduran
I see startups like Codecademy beneficial in that they are providing an easy
and streamlined way to learn programming fundamentals, with the added fun of
accomplishments and badges. You'd be surprised at how something as trivial as
badges provide a great deal of motivation for people starting out, encouraging
them to continue learning.

>> "I'm fairly convinced that those who love Codecademy and see it as the
great new way to learn how to code already know how to code."

I'm not sure I fully understand that statement. From my experience, people who
already know how to program are out there forking stuff on github,
asking/answering questions on Stack Overflow, or reading material on Safari
Books Online, not perusing the beginning Javascript tutorials at Codecademy.

